# Need Help with iPod/iPhone Issue



## CozyMama (Dec 12, 2008)

My 10 year old got an iPod Touch for Christmas and I set up a family account with me as the "boss" (I can't remember what it's called). Then I got an iPhone 5c in January and in setting that up I have linked the two devices so that he now gets my texts, and when his friends try to Facetime him, they ring my phone as well. I don't want him to receive my texts. Does anyone know how to fix this? I want to be able to check on what he's doing if I need to while still giving him his privacy and maintaining mine. This is the first iPhone I have had. Help, please!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm not sure this is "fixable" in the way you wish. You should probably call Apple Support or visit a Genius Bar in available in your area. I've had very good results with both.

Mike


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Three things you can try to see if it solves your problem.

On your iPhone, under Settings, go to Messages (in about the fifth section of Settings) and turn off text message forwarding on the iPhone, if it's on.

Also, under Messages, look at Send & Receive.  On the iPhone, you'll want that to be the iPhone's number and I think the email address for your Apple account.  On the iPad, make sure under Messages, Send & Receive, it's got an email address unique for your son and not either the iPhone number or the email address for the Apple account.

Finally, in Settings, under Facetime on the iPad, turn off the option to use the iPhone if nearby and also change the contact information for the iPad as you did above for Messages.

You may not have to do all these things--I have them all turned on as I want my messages and my Facetime and phone calls to come in on either device.  But they do affect what goes to what.  In particular having a unique email address set up that only the iPad uses will help--I had to fiddle with mine initially to get it all working in sync, so I know it can be undone--just don't remember exactly how mine was set up initially as I tried a bunch of stuff.


----------



## CozyMama (Dec 12, 2008)

Thank you for your replies, Mike and Betsy! I will try Betsy's suggestions and if they don't help I will call Apple support. My little town doesn't have a Genius Bar.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Let us know, CozyMama!!  I should add that if you make the changes, you won't be able to see his texts, etc, except by going on the iPod Touch.  But that should just be the rule, anyway, right?  It's how my daughter-in-law handles her kids' phones.

Betsy


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

CozyMama said:


> Thank you for your replies, Mike and Betsy! I will try Betsy's suggestions and if they don't help I will call Apple support. My little town doesn't have a Genius Bar.


Be aware that Apple charges for support calls unless the device is in warranty (I wasn't aware of this when I made my initial post). If the iPod Touch is new, then it shouldn't be a problem. Make sure it's registered with Apple.

Mike


----------

